# Mossman gorge



## Damo1 (Dec 23, 2017)

I am going to Port Douglas from Christmas to New Years and was wondering, what herps I would find at Mossman during the day?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey man, you could bump into Boyd's forest dragons, Eastern Water Dragons, Northern leaf tailed Geckos, Goannas, Monitor Lizards, Skinks, Pythons, Colubrids, Saw-shelled and or Krefft's Turtles, Crocodiles, Dainty Tree Frogs, Giant White-lipped Tree Frogs, Green-eyed Tree Frogs, Northern Stoney Creek Tree Frogs, Northern Barred Frogs, Orange-thighed Tree frog, Fry's Whisding Frog, Rain-whistling Frog, Water or Wood Frogs, Major Skinks, Prickly Rainforest Skink, Amethystine Python, Brown Tree Snake, Northern Tree Snake, Green Tree Snake, Slaty-grey Snake, Keelback. Red-bellied Black Snake and Unfortunately - Cane Toads.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 23, 2017)

Depends on what you want to see and what you're prepared to do to see them. Best results this time of year would probably be very early in the morning, late of an evening or better still at night. Rather than a long list just Google "Reptiles of Mossman Gorge" and check out "Flora & Fauna Mossman Gorge" & "Snakes of the Cairns Region" (Department of Environment and Heritage). See if you can do some night driving through Mowbray or Mount Lewis National Parks. That's when you'll have the best chance of coming across frogs, geckos, pythons, Browns Trees and small elapids. Remember that you might come across Taipans basking early morning so be on your toes if you're out walking about around that time.


----------

